# Canon T3i Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD Grainy Pics



## arin04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Canon T3i and just bought a Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD. Went to the LA Auto Show and took a few pics and I am noticing that they are coming out grainy. I wanted to see if anyone else has the lens and is having the same issues or it is just settings that I might not have set correctly. I am new to photography myself so please let me know if there is any additional info I should provide that I am not at the moment that can help.

Shooting:
AV
Auto ISO
Auto White balance
Al Servo
3.5 to 7 from 18mm to 100mm zoom

I can also attach an image if needed. Appreciate the help and any feedback being new the photography and to the forum.


----------



## bobandcar (Dec 2, 2012)

You would have to post something with the exit info. I would imaging your ISO was pretty high causing grain


----------



## mustafanazif (Dec 2, 2012)

better u upload original file...
but i can say; your lens F range between 3.5-6.3. its mean you need "iso" and your cam higher (clear) 800... if you use more than 800 iso your photo will be not clear, you can see alot of dots...
on 270mm if you want to shoot action photo in low light or in night shot (even stadiom doesnt matter) you will need iso... 
so let us see some of your photos...


----------



## arin04 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. The RAW Image of the file can be found at https://www.dropbox.com/s/3v7w827jc38w0xm/IMG_2628.CR2. Please let me know what you think. This picture was taken up close and you can see all the settings the camera was in when taken. The ISO and White Balance were on Auto. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks fine to me....


----------



## mustafanazif (Dec 3, 2012)

arin04 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. The RAW Image of the file can be found at https://www.dropbox.com/s/3v7w827jc38w0xm/IMG_2628.CR2. Please let me know what you think. This picture was taken up close and you can see all the settings the camera was in when taken. The ISO and White Balance were on Auto.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.




i just checked your raw file...
first of all you are using 18-270 F3.5-6.3
i checked your exiff details...
your focal length is : 23mm and your diaphram is f7.1
why?
you are already at 23mm why you are using f7.1? you have to think about your lens & body capacity...
you are using T3i, its not ff not compare with mark II or mark III iso performance...
your maximum iso range can be 800-1000 (i prefer always 800, more worse)

in this case, if you are at 23mm u have to choose lower F degree, maybe f4.5
if you use f4.5 your range will be down, in this example you used iso 2000, at f4.5 maybe 1200
at night shots try to stay at 18mm, it will be your advantage for using iso...

i hope this information can help you...
regards...


----------



## arin04 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 5, 2012)

For context, the noise you're getting really isn't bad at all. There's not much there.


----------



## Matt_MN (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum but I wanted to chime in since I have the same T3i and Tamron 18-270. I think your photo looks just fine. When I clicked through to the large size Sw1tchFX posted above I could see the swirl marks left in the paint by the buffer, not something you'll see in a very grainy photo. I've learned that a little bit of grain is fine and unnoticeable if the photo is a good one. 

Enjoy the camera and hobby, I am.


----------

